# Jügesheim BMX/Dirt Bahn  (bergi)



## KleinaberFein (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo 
Viele aus der Umgebung kennen sicherlich die alte Bmx Strecke in Jügesheim 
Leider ist sie mit den Jahren vorallem in den letzten Jahren sehr heruntergekommen  !
Nun wer hätte Lust mitzuhelfen und zu bauen um die alte strecke die früher sich an großer Beliebtheit erfreut hat wieder aufzubauen ! ? 

Wer sich das ganze mal angucken möchte kann natürlich immer vorbei kommen ! 

Die Bahn ist am ende von Jügesheim beim Wasserturm links im Wald  die einfahrt ist auf der Seite von der jet Tankstelle 


mfg


----------



## Marco2k3 (18. Dezember 2006)

Hi Felix

ich wohne in Hainburg und helfe natürlich mit ! Obwohl ich kein Dirt fahre. Mein Kumpel fährt aber, er hat dort angefangen aber da die Bahn sehr herunter gekommen ist fährt er jetzt in Mainflingen auf der Bunkeranlage (Drop auf die Bunkerschräge).

Schöne
Grüße

Marco

PS: Ich motieviere ihn ma mitzhelfen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gaunt (1. Januar 2007)

Hi
Lieber Herr Reutzel. Kannst du mir bitte mal erklären warum du Leuten mit körperlicherer Gewalt drohst? Und das offensichtlich ohne zu wissen um was für Leute es sich handelt? Denn sonst würdest du vielleicht einen anderen Ton anschlagen!

Wie auch immer: 
Das letzte mal das wir auf der Bahn waren war am 07 Jan 2006! 
Damals habe ich (und nicht der den du versucht hast zu bedrohen) mit einem Typ (der offensichtlich etwas älter und vernünftiger als du ist) eine Abmachung getroffen: 
Hinten an der hohen Rampe könnten wir mit den RC Cars machen was wir wollen. Vorne von der Ecke (wo das Hüttchen war) bleiben wir fern, da die Cars den Bodenbelag aufreiben und das für die Biker gefährlich werden kann. 

Wir waren noch einmal um zu schauen ob es sich lohnt was zu machen. 
Das ganze wurde abgeblasen. Zuviel Arbeit und es müsste nur einmal einer mit dem Bike drüber fahren und die Strecke wäre hinn gewesen. Außerdem (und das ist der wichtigste Grund) ist es den meisten Darstädtern einfach zu weit weg. 
*Seit dem war von den Darmstädter Jungs keiner mehr da! *
Für uns ist die Sache klar: Ihr lasst weiter die Strecke alleine verkommen und wir suchen uns (erfolgreich!!!) was neues. 

Also überleg dir gut wen du versuchst zu bedrohen! Das ist geradezu lächerlich was du da abziehst! 

greetz
Nils

PS: Sollte ich hier den falschen erwischt haben dann entschuldige ich mich. Ich bin mir aber sehr sicher beim richtigen gelandet zu sein!


----------



## Gaunt (3. Januar 2007)

Mist!
Da schreibe ich nen Roman und dann schmiert mein Rechner ab:-( 
Dehalb jetzt die Kurzform:

Es gab ne neue Mail von wegen aufs Maul hauen usw...  

Mit den anderen Leuten aus Jügesheim (unter uns sind ebenso Biker! U.a. auch ich) haben wir kein Problem! Und das ist auch der einzige Grund der dich und den Rest der heruntergekommenen Strecke schützt!!!
Denn wir haben o.g. Abkommen! Und daran halten wir uns! 
Es geht hier lediglich um diesen einen Stresser!

Aber:
Wenn du Stress willst: Wir sind bereit!
Vom Kickboxer bis zum Rechtsanwalt wartet eine ganze Armada von Leuten auf dich die mindestens doppelt so alt sind wie du! 
Stress will eigentlich keiner von uns. Vor allem weil uns das nichtmal betrifft (aber deine Mails sind so Spassig  ). Was du aber im Moment abziehst ist ja regelrecht eine Einladung dir mal nen Besuch abzustatten  

Überlegs dir: 
 oder  

Wir haben alle das selbe Problem: Geeigenete Locations! Unsere Probleme sind gelöst. Da kommt so ein Pimpf und nöhlt rumm weil er ein uraltes Video gefunden hat  

Überleg dir also gut was du willst! 

greetz
Nils

PS: Sorry an alle anderen aus Jügesheim! Ihr seid echt OK! Aber der Typ hier ist reichlich seltsam


----------



## KleinaberFein (16. Januar 2007)

Ja ihr auch .........
Abkommen mit  wem ?


----------



## flying-nik (17. Januar 2007)

was geht denn hier bitte ab?


----------



## KleinaberFein (6. Februar 2007)

lol nick


----------



## Gaunt (8. Februar 2007)

> was geht denn hier bitte ab?


Steht doch eigentlich alles schon da.
Ein Bub (der hier behauptet es nicht zu sein was ich ihm aber nicht glaube) fand vermutlich folgendes Video: 
http://www.the-gaunt.de/video/juegesheim 06.01.07.wmv
Oder dieses hier:
http://www.the-gaunt.de/video/BMX.wmv

Da hat er den Namen Chris gelesen und dessen Mail Adresse rauszubekommen dürfte nicht zu schwer gewesen sein. Also hat er ihm einige äußerst freundliche Mails geschrieben. Aufs Maul hauen, die Autos gegen nen Baum werfen (bei dem ganzen Müll der da rumm liegt werfen die wohl öfters mal mit Zeugs um sich  )... Halt so Dinge die man gerne mal im "anonymen" Netz so sagt  

Fakt ist auf jeden Fall: Direkt nachdem ich hier gepostet habe war schlagartig Ruhe! 
Obs der Threadersteller war oder nur einer der hier gelesen hat ist mir egal. Es ist offensichtlich beim Richtigen angekommen. 



> Ja ihr auch .........


Was wir auch???


> Abkommen mit wem ?


Mit einem der Jungs die die Strecke angelegt haben als du noch flüssig warst. 


*Was viel wichtiger ist:*
Das Gelände ist vielversprechend. Natürlich muss da was gemacht werden. Vor allem müsste mal der ganze Müll weg der sich über die Jahre angesammelt hat. 
Wie auch immer: Es wäre Schade wenn die Location total verkommt. Ein paar Leute die anpacken können sollten keine Probleme haben da wieder was richtig brauchbares draus zu machen! 
Also meldet euch hier und haut rein. Mit reinhauen meine ich mit Hacke und Schaufel und nicht anderen Leute versuchen auf die Nuss zu hauen  

greetz
Nils


----------



## RoggenRoolf (8. Februar 2007)

Hahaha, die ganze sache kann ich mir gut vorstellen...
Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen hab geht es hier um eine BMX-Race Strecke, auf der mit RC- also sprich ferngesteuerten -cars gefahren wird...
Also wir hatten mal Meinungsverschiedenheiten mit einer jugendlichen gruppierung die mit ihren rollern bei uns auf der strecke unterwegs waren,
aber modellautos machen doch bestimmt keinen nennenswerten schaden auf dem untergrund. 
An den ersteller: Ich wünsch viel erfolg beim erneuern der Strecke, ich hoffe auch, dass ihr nicht noch einen weiteren Dirt Spot auf ner race bahn errichtet. Versuch das mit den RC Jungs gelassen zu sehen, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das dass ein wirkliches Problem darstellt, ausser dieser immer wieder auftretender "das is unser platz" Anspruch.

An den RCler: So wie sich das anhört fahrt ihr ja nimmer auf der Bahn, hab das video nich gesehen, aber wenn ihr auf der bahn "normal" fahrt gibt da doch erst der RC car auf und dann der untergrund, aber geht der sache halt aus dem weg. 

Ich  wünsch auf jeden fall allen beteiligten viel spaß bei der ausübung ihres hobbies, und tolleranz (was sich aber oft erst im alterungsprozess bildet)

Gruß Alex


----------



## KleinaberFein (12. Februar 2007)

@Nils 
Sind ja nicht nur ihr  die die strecke zerstören was weiß ich  man sieht sie ja nie ..... 
Es  sind  zumteil auch Quad Fahrer und Mini motorrad Fahrer die strecke kaputt machen !
@ALex  weiß nicht ob du dh fährst oder bmx 
Aber als bmx  sind wir ziemlich penibel mit den strecken die müssen perfekt glatt sein und wen dan rc  Autos darum rasen hast dan überall wieder lockere erde und Rillen 

@all
Ich hab in Dezember angefangen dort richtig zu shappen 2wochen ....  hatte bis darhin ein schönes Ergebnis 
So dan hab ich mir den Fußgebrochen ! 3-Wochen vergangen dan noch ne Grippe noch 1woche 
Und jetzt nextes wochenende kann ich wieder bauen gehen ! 
Freunde  von mir waren wohl dar und haben nur schlechtes Berichtes sowas ist einfach asozial   wieder alle Arbeit umsonst !


----------



## Hopi (12. Februar 2007)

na ja die nummer mit den Quads ist schon assi aber ich bitte dich der Regen macht mehr schaden als die paar RC Car jungs. An der Rosenhöhe fährt auch jeder mit seinem Bike über die table und macht die Kante rund das ist nun mal so wenn man in der Natur baut. Also beruhige dich etwas das ist nur schlecht für deinen Blutdruck wenn Du dich über so etwas aufregst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gaunt (12. Februar 2007)

> Aber als bmx sind wir ziemlich penibel mit den strecken die müssen perfekt glatt sein und wen dan rc Autos darum rasen hast dan überall wieder lockere erde und Rillen


Das war auch das Argument was bei uns gezogen hat. Die Cars sind leicht aber extrem stark motorisiert! Da drehen permanent die Reifen durch und schrabbeln die oberste Schicht des Belags ab. Und das das vor allem in ner Kurve für Biker gefährlich sein kann sehe ich natürlich auch ein. 

Das mit den Quads kennen wir auch. Wir hatten erst eine Strecke in einem Industriegebiet. Da sind auch permanent Kiddies sogar mit ne Roller drüber gefahren. Den Vogel hat allerdings einer abgeschossen der seinen Fiat Panda drüber gescheucht hat  
Naja, wie auch immer: Die Strecke haben wir von der grün/weißen Rennleitung dicht gemacht bekommen. Jetzt haben wir ne neue gebaut und was gemacht was mir eigentlich zutiefst zuwieder ist: Wir haben nen Zaun drumm gezogen  

Wie auch immer: Am weitesten kommst du wenn du dich gütlich mit den Leuten einigst. Die meisten Menschen sind ja eigentlich recht umgänglich. Auf Streit hat doch kaum einer Bock. 



> @all
> Ich hab in Dezember angefangen dort richtig zu shappen 2wochen .... hatte bis darhin ein schönes Ergebnis
> So dan hab ich mir den Fußgebrochen ! 3-Wochen vergangen dan noch ne Grippe noch 1woche
> Und jetzt nextes wochenende kann ich wieder bauen gehen !
> Freunde von mir waren wohl dar und haben nur schlechtes Berichtes sowas ist einfach asozial wieder alle Arbeit umsonst !


Das ist natürlich ärgerlich! 
Würde mich aber freuen wenn du ein paar Leute zusammen bekommst um die Strecke wieder auf Fordermann zu bringen. 
Vielleicht einfach mal nen Zettel an die Bäume hängen? 
Einfach mal bitten das die Leute sich mit ihren Maschinen ne andere Location suchen? Oder so ne Abmachung wie mit uns damals? Also das die in einem anderen Teil der Anlage fahren? 

Aber ein Problem wirst du immer haben (habe ich jetzt auch schon etliche male durch!): Du baust was und andere missbrauchen es. Nutzen will jeder aber auf Arbeit hat ja keine Sau Bock:-(


----------



## RoggenRoolf (13. Februar 2007)

Ja ich hab mit 7 angefangen BMX zu fahren und bin jetzt 28 und immernoch auf 20" unterwegs, bzw kann nimmer so richtig nach nem unfall.
Ich konnte mir eben nur nicht vorstellen, dass die rc cars son schaden machen, aber ok, und wenn ihr da dann so ne geleckte bahn habt komm ich doch glatt mal vorbei, denn das gibt es ja wirklich wiiiirklich, wirklich selten 
( warscheinlich noch ne putzfrau, die 3 mal die woche kommt.  )
Nene sorry, nur spaß... anyway, ich hoff ihr baut nen coolen track und das auch friedlich, gegen störenfriede kann man nie wirklich was ausrichten, und die race car jungs hören sich vernünftig an, also seid es doch auch....


----------



## JulesRulez (14. Februar 2007)

Jügesheim ist ein geiler spot mit viel potenzial! leider gibt es aufgrund der vielzahl der leute, die die bahn für sich beanspruchen, zu viele unterschiedliche interessen! jeder will sie sich so zurechtschaufeln, wie er es grad braucht. es fehlt die regulierende community. einer oder eine gruppe, die vorgibt, wos langgeht und wo nicht! 
und weil es das noch nicht gibt, fühlt sich keiner so recht verantwortlich. zivilcourage heißt das stichwort! 
wenn man das hätte, dann würde auch nicht so viel müll rumliegen! einfach die nestbeschmutzer mal an*******n wenn sie kacke bauen und man vor ort ist! 
und die asozialen, die nachts kommen und hütte und anfahrtsrampe abreißen, sind einfach unerreichbar. was soll man über so gehirnamputierte, perspektivlose Lebensfrustrierte noch sagen, als: "würd ich doch mal so einen auf frischer tat ertappen!"?
nur aufgrund solcher idioten muss man zäune um gelände ziehen, anstatt sie hinter zäunen einzusperren!

das wars!


----------



## eGo187 (20. Februar 2007)

hi,
ich komm aus dem kreis hanau weis net ob ihr es wisst die bahn würde bischen aufgepeppelt von paar leuten un da sind jetzt auch öfters leute 
2 oder 3 lines sind fast komplett brefarbar
also ich finds dort geil und denke wer net bmx oder dirt fährt soll da auch nix umbauen schlieslich ist die bahn schon seit ca 20 jahren ne bmx bahne und das soll sich nicht ändern


----------



## KleinaberFein (21. Februar 2007)

@JulesRulez 
ich will jetzt nicht sagen das ich die für mich beanspruche wer ja quatsch 
gibt ja  noch ein paar alte Hasen die dort noch fahren ! 

ja früher gab es noch eine community  zirka vor 1jahr dar waren dar täglich so unsre 10leute anzutreffen aber leider haben viel aufgehört ....... 
Ja Müll und so hatten schon aufreum Action und Mülltonen aber seitdem  die Hütte zerstört ist war erstmal ende gelände ! 

Ja die Leute die die Startrampe abgefackelt haben und so  hab ich schon getroffen...... 2jungs 1mädel 2kästen Bier ........ dar ging NIX 

@eGo187 
kennen wir uns  weil ich denke mal das ich der Depp war der gebuddelt hat


----------



## eGo187 (21. Februar 2007)

mhh weiß net ob du mich kennst kennst aber vll dne jason der ist da früher gefahren ich war erst paar mal an der strecke fahr ein dirtbike von ns fhre normalerwiese an der strecke in of
werde im sommer aber wahrscheinlich öfters ma vorbei scha uen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitdabozz (5. März 2007)

Hi passt vlt. net ganz hier rein aber ich wohne in rödermark und würde mir gerne auch ein dirtbike zulegen...doch ich hab keine ahnung welche bikes gut sind...bitte um hilfe preis dürfte aber auch nhet soteuer sein...un würd mich freuen wenn mir jemand den weg erklären würde!!!

mfg Patrick


----------



## eGo187 (5. März 2007)

also ich bin mir net so ganz sicher aber auf der karte dürfte das hier liegen


----------



## pitdabozz (6. März 2007)

ahhh ok danke


----------



## pitdabozz (6. März 2007)

kann mir ma einer vlt. en paar gute bike namen sagen die für anfänger in frage kommen hab nämlich kein blassen schimmer was ich mir für ein bike holen soll!!!

preisklasse so zwischen 300-500

bitte um antwort


----------



## eGo187 (6. März 2007)

also ich denke ich antworte für alle wenn ich dir sage spaar mehr geld und kauf dir eins ab 700 weil bis 500kriegst du nur schrott den du nach nem jahr loswerde nwillst


----------



## pitdabozz (7. März 2007)

ahh ok danke...

könntest du mnir da vlt en link oda die namen von bikes sagen....ich wollt mir des commencal max max schon zulegen, aber weiuß netw as meinst du??


----------



## scottiee (7. März 2007)

hi, ich denke du bist hier im falschen fred für sowas. am besten du schaust hier mal:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=45

gruss


----------



## eGo187 (7. März 2007)

hier etwas für 850 http://www.bikx.de/specialized-p2-p2-cromo-p-2477.html
http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/7898.html
http://www.norco-bikes.de/produkte/kompressor.htm

http://www.scottusa.com/product.php?UID=7504

http://www.walhall-bicycles.de/shop/pd-255...L}&categoryId=7

http://www.bergamont.de/new_2006/bike/kiez-040


----------



## pitdabozz (7. März 2007)

ok danke...des bergamont is sau geil...hab aber leider nich so viel geld...kennt ihr vlt. jemand der en gebrauchtse verkauft??


----------



## eGo187 (7. März 2007)

hier kannst du mal gucke nwas dir gefällt
http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showcat.php?cat=4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gaunt (8. März 2007)

Hi
um mal wieder On Topic zu werden:
http://www.rc-da.de/stuff/anfahrt_juegesheim.jpg
Die Karte weiter vorne stimmt und hier ist nur ein etwas größerer Ausschnitt zu sehn. Erleichtert aber die Suche etwas. 

Wegen Bike Beratung bist du hier wirklich falsch. Denn ich würde Bikes Empfehlen die auf diese Strecke rein garnicht passen. Ich fahre gelgentlich Cross und kleine Touren und damit kommst du in Jügesheim nicht weit  
Also erst mal klären was du fahren willst! 

Und wieder On Topic:
Hier werden Leute gesucht die sowohl nen Bike als auch ne Schaufel bedienen können;-) 
Jügesheim ist was für Leute die en bissel Hoppsen und schöne Lines fahren wollen. BMX könnte auch OK sein. Aber für alle anderen ist das Areal ungeeignet. Für erstere ist jedoch um so besser! Das ist ein kleiner Fun Park!!!

Also nochmal an alle: Das ist ein super Gelände auf dem die Biker schon seeehhhr lange geduldet werden. Also haut rein und macht aus der Location wieder das was sie früher einmal war!!!


----------



## M!lchm4nn (11. März 2007)

Werde heute Mittag gegen 1 Uhr dort sein. Wer lust hat kann ja mal vorbei kommen


----------



## Basaltkopp (26. März 2007)

hy @all:

gehöre zu denen die Ü30 sind und trotzdem gerne durch die luft fliegen.

bin anfang der 80er bmx gefahren und werde mir auf meine alten tage noch ein dirt holen (hoffe die nächsten wochen).

wie ist denn der status dort ?

würde in zukunft gerne mit meinem kollegen mal vorbeischauen ???

wir wären uns auch nicht zu schade a bisserl zu helfen.

solche spots darf man nicht verkommen lassen.


grüsse aus MÜHLHEIM


----------



## wrenchmen (5. April 2007)

komme aus der nähe von hanau und wäre sofort dabei. suche schon seit einiger zeit was geeignetes um ein bissl in den bereich des springens zu kommen. in hanau war ich ne zeitlang am "märchensee" aber das areal is mit dem von jüggesheim net vergleichbar!!
wenn also hilfe benötigt wird na klar bin dabei.
vielleicht kann sich ja jemand erbarmen, der aus dem hanauer umkreis kommt und mich und mein bike mal mitnehmen oder mir den weg mal zeigen  !!
hab auch mitbekommen das in mainaschaff direkt neben der A3 eine neue strecken entsteht.


----------



## eGo187 (8. April 2007)

hi
ich wohne in hanau kannst dich ja melden ich fahre dirt und street fahre oft im offenbacher bombenkrater bin da im verein und manchmal auch in jügesheim


----------



## wrenchmen (8. April 2007)

cool das hört sich ja echt klasse an war da leider auch noch nie im bombenkrater aber soll ja der hammer sein. melde mich mal oder schick dir ne pm dann können wir uns ja mal treffen!


----------



## KleinaberFein (4. Mai 2007)

ALLSooo.... 
vll haben einige von euch den zeitungsbericht gelesen ... ? 
leider sind die vögel aus dem bericht  nicht fähig   zu bauen .. was ziemlich scheißße ist ....  also ruben schon aber die anderen leider nicht haha 

Und Ich kann ma wieder  eh nix machen    bis  ende des Jahres weil ich mir mein Kreuzband knöchern ausgerissen habe .... 

es wäre echt genial wen sich  ein paar leute so  zu ende september Anfang November   finden würden    weil  um die Jahres zeit ist es  angenehm kalt   es regnet ab und zu und  die Bergi ist einfach perfekt zu bearbeiten ..... !
viele grüße
felix


----------



## M!lchm4nn (4. Mai 2007)

Hi Felix, hab von deinem Unfall gehört  
Also ich war heute mal wieder da um die Lage zu checken.
Fazit: Man kann es momentan vergessen dort Spaß zu haben...
Die Sprünge, damit meine ich Alle, sind total abgefahren und kicken dich wenn es hoch kommt 50 cm raus.
Ich bin bei der Aktion gegen Winteranfang gerne dabei.
Wir werden das schon wieder hinbekommen, weil einen solchen Spot darfst du nicht so verkommen lassen wie momentan. 

Edit: Den Beton-Sprung kann man jetzt endgültig vergessen.
Angst, dass die Betonkannte einfach wegbricht habe ich ja sowieo, aber noch gefährlicher wird es, wenn man die Anfahrtsrampe im jetzigen Zustand fahren will. Es fehlen 3 Bretter 

Gute Besserung Felix 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ruben


----------



## Knacki1 (12. Mai 2007)

wrenchmen schrieb:


> hab auch mitbekommen das in mainaschaff direkt neben der A3 eine neue strecken entsteht.



Das ist richtig. Ich fahr zwar selber nie da, komme aber trotzdem mitm Rad fast täglich dort vorbei.

Allerdings finde ich, sind dort viel zu viele Kinder mit Baumarktfullys.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

